# 86 skyline gt front pad replacement.



## chris c (Nov 27, 2004)

probably sounds like a dumb question but my mate has an 86 Skyline gt and wants to fit new front pads. . . . .there doesn't seem to be any bolts that hold the calipers to the hub thingie. . . .I usually drop the whole caliper off (on other types of cars) so I can force the piston back up into the cylinder.. . . .I've always had troble changing them on the car. the way he's described it I won't be able to do it "my way". . . - as you can see, I've been appointed head mechanic !!. . . . . so is it just a pull the clips out push the old pads out from the back anf ram the new ones in ????


----------

